# Top 5 ways to block spam calls



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Scam Likely, Blocked Number, a message in Chinese. Sound familiar? Spam calls are on the rise. But there are ways to deal with it and keep the annoying unwanted ringing to a minimum. Here are five ways to block spam calls


Here


----------

